# Can I Participate in Duck Tape Month...



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Without using Duck Tape?

0309 3220 0001 9741 4476

We'll see....:bounce:

Edit: What a fitting 100th post!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh Man even the newbies are getting into this self destruction...

*Congrats on Post #100
*
When will the madness ever end


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Aww, now Summer is old enough to see the rest of the forum.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait, who's the newbie? 

Great way to celebrate 100, Summer!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't say summer's a newbie, she even bombed me already!

Congrats on 100!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

No, not a noob, I just lurked for a long while before I posted anything...now I can finally sit at the big kids table


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Summer we all double dog dare you!! How do you like that. lol. Just kidding i would never dare a woman. lol. Cant wait to see your destruction.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> No, not a noob, I just lurked for a long while before I posted anything...now I can finally sit at the big kids table


Sorry about the misunderstanding, I stand corrected. :high5:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Summer we all double dog dare you!! How do you like that. lol. Just kidding i would never dare a woman. lol. Cant wait to see your destruction.


Smarter than most men, you are


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

She has been here over a year!

I can't wait to see the explosionnnn


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

These two always get me nervous. Its like a tag team. If she bombs anything like Kevin she gonna knock our asses out. Be scared guys... Have fun with your bomb Summer and congrats on the hundred.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boom Boom!

Nice going Summer!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Without using Duck Tape?
> 
> 0309 3220 0001 9741 4476
> 
> ...


Happy 100th! And we will see indeed! :hat:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on 100 and many more to come. Is there a special term for "Lady" bombs?


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Congrats on 100 and many more to come. Is there a special term for "Lady" bombs?


Maybe we can call mine a bombshell...lol!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard Ray is giving out Duck Tape Badges if you do use the pink version. Sort of like a Badge of Silliness.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Maybe we can call mine a bombshell...lol!


lmao, thats a good one. 
DT or no DT a bomb is a bomb!

:behindsofa:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmmm I am waiting on deliveries before I launch....keep it up Summer and you are next!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Maybe we can call mine a bombshell...lol!


ound::rofl:
I couldn't stop laughing for some time! Great Job! and congratulations on the 100th and then some posts!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHAHA Love it! Nice Job Summer!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Aw dang it, there she goes again!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I heard Ray is giving out Duck Tape Badges if you do use the pink version. Sort of like a Badge of Silliness.


 my first thought was a pink duck dape box arriving at someone's house lol


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Go get em Summer


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

The bombshell is out for delivery. Hehehehehe.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Bombshell, lol. I love it.

This whole place is silly lately. Silly like Kaczynski.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin handed my ass to me with a sick bomb, and some Opus X soap, Maybe this BombShell will incude some Tatuaje Perfume ?? Cant wait to see the hit !!! Awesome Summer !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Opus X soap was awesome!

Maybe Summer will send some of you Midol!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Kevin handed my ass to me with a sick bomb, and some Opus X soap, Maybe this BombShell will incude some Tatuaje Perfume ?? Cant wait to see the hit !!! Awesome Summer !!!


Tatuaje Perfume...that would be brilliant. I don't think Kevin would leave my side!!

Any you kicked my ass with a bomb too, I'm just paying it forward.



Rock31 said:


> Opus X soap was awesome!
> 
> Maybe Summer will send some of you Midol!


Hey now!! Play nice, or I'll send YOU some Midol!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need some after dealing with these clowns all day!


----------

